# How To Change Avatar



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

admin submitted a new resource:

How To Change Avatar - The picture that goes with your username, is easily changeable



> Click your name on the top right hand corner
> Click "avatar" from the drop down menu
> You will then be prompted to upload your avatar


Read more about this resource...


----------



## Ronald Wall (Apr 15, 2014)

I am new was wondering if I could get information on how to change my name.


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2014)

we dont change user names sorry


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi sunni I'd like to change my user name can u tell me how


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Hi sunni I'd like to change my user name can u tell me how


lol fuck off <3


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 17, 2016)

I wanted to add a few pics of my grw.but dont know were to find the options on this site also because ive just joined i can only see some parts of peoples thread says i cant read haf of it???


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 17, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I wanted to add a few pics of my grw.but dont know were to find the options on this site also because ive just joined i can only see some parts of peoples thread says i cant read haf of it???


Play learn read comment and then your possibilities are endless


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 17, 2016)

Intriguing


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I wanted to add a few pics of my grw.but dont know were to find the options on this site also because ive just joined i can only see some parts of peoples thread says i cant read haf of it???


I have an entire tutorial labelled Riu basic site functions and FAQ found in support it answers a your questions and shows you how to do everything you asked for with pictures go there


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not able to click the upload file button to change my avatar. Any suggestions?


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm not able to click the upload file button to change my avatar. Any suggestions?


You on mobile ? Or pc?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> You on mobile ? Or pc?


Mobile, but not the app.


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Mobile, but not the app.


Android or iPhone ?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> Android or iPhone ?


Droid


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

I was able to upload a few earlier tonight.


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I was able to upload a few earlier tonight.


You were able in reply or posting or in avatar ?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

Only in my blog.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

I quoted the guitar solo post that had the naked lady in the music video. Am I censored?


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I quoted the guitar solo post that had the naked lady in the music video. Am I censored?


No you will know if you get in trouble all we did was delete the post you quoted it's just easier to clean up that way you weren't in trouble 

The blog and reply area although uses the same photo uploading on mobile for whatever reason uploading is all messed up all over the forum but just on mobiles and more so it seems with Samsung 

When you click "choose file" what happens
You should get the android version of this


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hmmm
I'm on an lg, and I use internet browser, no screen like that pops up. The upload screen pops up, but nothing happens when I click choose file.
I'll try again tomorrow, and I'll download the app.
Thanks for your help


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Hmmm
> I'm on an lg, and I use internet browser, no screen like that pops up. The upload screen pops up, but nothing happens when I click choose file.
> I'll try again tomorrow, and I'll download the app.
> Thanks for your help


Don't bother with the app 
It's useless 

Ok do this click choose file and than close 
Do that three times and see if it pops up for your photo library that trick usually works


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

Close meaning the bottom right of the black box that pops up for your avatar


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> Close meaning the bottom right of the black box that pops up for your avatar


Gotcha
Trying it now


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> Close meaning the bottom right of the black box that pops up for your avatar


It let me choose a file, but nothing happened. I am forsaken lol
I'll try again sometime


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> It let me choose a file, but nothing happened. I am forsaken lol
> I'll try again sometime


Try again it will eventually work 
It just takes a lot of frustrated determination lol 

It used to do it for iPhones but with the new iOS it worked properly 

If you can use a computer do so


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok, I'll get to one eventually. Thanks


----------



## DollarBlazeClub.com (Aug 3, 2018)

anzohaze said:


> Play learn read comment and then your possibilities are endless


Thank you!


----------

